# Importing



## Kera (5 mo ago)

Hi.

I'm wondering how often you guys try importing stuff and have issues.


----------



## Kera (5 mo ago)

In particular; bank cards.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

In six years I've had to replace my schwab card twice. Once because it got skimmed and compromised, once because I walked off and left it in the ATM.

Both times Schwab sent me a new card by fedex express, and I got it within a couple of days, no problems. That was expedited service from Schwab, not their regular service. I got upgraded because I had a certain level of money in my account (not sure what that level was).

Don't rely on sending something that will be handed over to Mexican postal for delivery. I once had a parcel that got shipped by Asendia. They "partner" with Mexico's national mail service. What happened was that the parcel disappeared off tracking and I got it declared lost after two weeks, and then after two weeks more it showed up, battered but intact.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm on thin ice - but if I recall correctly - if Schwab or any other large US financial institution wants to send a credit or debit card to Mexico - no problem. BUT - if YOU have someone send a 'card' to Aunt Suzie and she walks into a retail DHL or FedEx location and tries to send you the card - they will not accept the package.

I had a nice experience recently. I only have one US bank account and thought it would be a good idea to have a second. I have a very good relationship with HSBC Mexico. I completed an online application for an HSBC US checking/savings account. You sometimes hear how difficult it is for someone to open such an account without a US address etc. Well a couple days later I got an email saying - hey we see that you were our customer 10+ years ago so we have fast-tracked your application and your accounts have been opened. A new debit card is on its way via DHL. That is pretty decent customer service considering at this point they don't have a dime on deposit yet.


----------

